# I have a new Dog, He loves my music!!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Finally I have someone who loves my guitar!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Likey


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

The other dog wasn't quite so impressed Barry:laugh::laugh::laugh: Labradors are known to be more 'middle of the road' Radio 2 types:grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our Border Collie LOVES my guitar - he sits beside it and then barks so that the sound box picks up his bark and ensures we cannot ignore it....... :surprise: 

if I try playing, he is off immediately...... :crying:

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Labrador's clearly have no taste. I have adopted two in this field from the farm. I played them a bit of Nivarna yesterday. One whined a bit and the other just wandered off into the corner and did a dump.  They were more interested in me fixing my bike later.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I saw the dog lying down,was it you nodding your
head?>>


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It was wiping it's arse on the carpet.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ray!!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Rubbish Ray. He is clearly a Nirvana fan. Good taste that dog.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Rubbish Ray. He is clearly a Nirvana fan. Good taste that dog.


I would prefer a turkey.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I would prefer a turkey.
> 
> Ray.


Take your pick, plenty o them on here Ray> >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Take your pick, plenty o them on here Ray> >


Ooooh! I know a song about that. Turkeys, motorhomers and Christmas.  Oops wrong thread.


----------

